# 1/6/12 Bikepacking Trip...



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for playing Rob :thumbsup:

The biggest lesson learned from my last bikepacking trip was to get the weight off my back and onto the bike. Did you know that a full 100oz Camelbak bladder weighs 6.5lbs? :eekster:

I was lucky enough to acquire some really cool Revelate Designs LLC bike bags that are made for hauling gear whether you're commuting, bikepacking or just out for a spin. I've had the Gas Tank bag, which sits on the top tube of the bike at the handlebar stem, for a couple months now and love it. Since I rarely use a Camelbak, this bag is perfect for storing my phone, gels, car keys, ect. This was the first trip with the two new bags.

The Tangle frame bag is where I stored the full 100oz Camelbak bladder, it fit in there perfectly with room to spare. The plan was to have the full bladder just to refill the one water bottle when it got emptied, but I was able to feed the end of the hose up towards the handlebars and take drinks while on the fly, added bonus!

The Viscacha seat bag was a huge lifesaver. I struggled last trip with a semi-homemade setup that worked fine, but I was never 100% confident with it. I stored my sleeping bag, ground tarp and sleeping clothes in it with room to spare. The front of this seat bag narrows where it attaches to the seat post (four point attachment system) eliminating any leg rubbing while pedaling. The open end of the bag is expandable allowing you to customize the size of the bag to suit the contents. I was really pleased with how stable both bags were with full loads and on some really chunky trails.

Mile 0, I'm ready to roll :thumbsup:








Friday 2pm leave Anthem, go through the Union Trails to Mountains Edge and meet up with The Hutch
(20mi and 2hrs)

The Hutch!!








Mountains Edge, over Potosi and up Lovell Canyon to camp 7pm'ish
(21mi and 2.5hrs)

At camp, it got down below feezing....








Saturday Lovell Canyon, up Rocky Gap Rd. and down into Red Rock Canyon
(18mi)

Slippery snow on Rocky Gap Rd....








Anyone lose a truck?...








The Hutch summiting at 6,483ft.....








Down into Red Rock Canyon, up Cowboy Trails, across the mines and down into Blue Diamond
(16mi)

Rob's still smiling....








The wind was blowing at least 30mph on top of the Cowboy Trails....








Blue Diamond, through Mountains Edge and up to Anthem
(28mi)

Mile 103....








Bike (fully loaded) 43lbs. 
Seat bag - sleeping bag, ground tarp and sleeping clothes
Frame bag - 100oz bladder of water
Gas tank bag - 5 bags of Gu Chomps, phone, camera
Handlebar bag - sleeping pad
Misc. - Niterider 650 on the bars, Garmin 705 (with the route preloaded), 20oz water bottle and bike tool kit in the second bottle cage

Camelbak 5.5lbs 
4 freeze dried meals (2 dinner, 2 breakfast and 2 ice cream&#8230;yep, ice cream)
2 packets of oatmeal
2 instant Starbucks single serving coffee packets
2 Hammer drink mixes
Compact camping stove w/fuel cells
Cooking cup
Spoon
Headlight
Matches
Rain fly from an old tent, just in case


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

Good times


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Awesome guys!!!
I'm currently trying my hand at myog frame bag...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool.

Wow. With all your camping stuff on it, your bike weighs more than my Knolly (barely!).:thumbsup:

Sounds like I better start getting my stuff together for our Schell Creek Range ride this summer.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang! You had more now in that Rocky Gap picture than I saw in the Sierra at 8K. Send some of that winter up here to us poor hot and dry folks!


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

It was a good overnighter; no mechanicals, no injuries and no hypothermia 

I'm looking forward to seeing your bags B :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome pics. Terrific and congrats for a great ride for you guys.


----------



## smudd (Oct 25, 2006)

awesome pics matt! paul's had the bug for bikepacking for some time now, hopefully we can get a trip put together soon. btw, i've tried the dehyd ice cream and thought it was terrible. what brand you using?


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

smudd said:


> awesome pics matt! paul's had the bug for bikepacking for some time now, hopefully we can get a trip put together soon. btw, i've tried the dehyd ice cream and thought it was terrible. what brand you using?


Hey Mrs. M. 

MOUNTAIN HOUSE: Neapolitan Ice Cream

The ice cream was pretty yummy, the Raspberry Crumble is next on the try list!

Matt


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great report! I want to go even more now!


----------

